# I got results from MRI



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi, How is everyone doing ? I got my results from the MRI . I have Herniated Disk in my back . I go to a neuro next thursday . My M.D. thinks this was my problem with alot of my pain . I am taken enough pain killers to put a horse to sleep . My M.D. still thinks that i could have fibro. He wants the Herniated disk problem taken care of before we do anything else. I am in so much pain that it is starting to effect my life . I don't know if i should be happy that i have a Herniated Disk or not . I have had so many test done .Then i get the big EVERYTHING IS NORMAL deal . I can't miss time from work because thay count on me for everything. I have so many mixed emotions right now . I just wanted to post and let everyone know what my test results was . Please pray for me to get through this bad times in my life . This group has been a blessing to me . You guys give me alot of hope when i feel down. Thank you all and i will pray for you all. God Bless you all . Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:I'm sorry to hear about your herniated disk. No wonder you have been in so much pain. I had one 2 years ago and it seemed to stay with me for awhile. I didn't have surgey, but had to go to physio. Therapist taught me different exercises to strengthen my lower back. I also learned how to bend properly and started wearing a mafra belt. When I lived on the farm I did a lot of bending and lifting and the belt made sure I did things properly. Combined with my weekly visits to the chiropractor, things finally came around. Has the doctor given you anything for the pain? It's amazing how much energy we use when we are in pain. Please take care of yourself and let us know how your appt. with the neuro goes? I will definitely say a prayer for you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Boggs, Sounds like your pain is bad. I hope it alleviates soon. It will be difficult if you do not give it rest. I hope that your job will allow you to do that, but it sounds as if that will be hard for you. I will pray for you and your doctors that the right decisions are made, and that you will be comfortable enough to work and play without pain again.Take care, and God bless you and your family Pat.


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Boggs, Sorry to hear abut your herniated disk. I haven't had one but know first hand about it. That is my husbands latest diagnosis, I see his pain everyday. His back isn't bad enough for surgery, just rest and physical therapy. He is perminately disabled now because of his cervical fusion in Dec. Actually, it is lifting no more than 40 lbs. and no working over his head. His job requires that and more. Texas Rehab is going to try to retrain him for another field. Sorry to go on, I had told all of you about it and wanted to update you. I will pray for you and your situation at work. God bless you and your family. Marsha


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener, Moldie,and Marsha, Thank you all for your support and kind words. Thanks also for your prayers . Weener when you hurt your back did the Doc give you a option of therpy or surgrey ? I have heard diffrent storys from people on this. One of my co- workers said to demand surgrey and get it over with . Another co-worker said the therpy just prolonged his pain and had to have surgrey anyway. Any input from anyone would be great. Moldie it is great hearing from you I have been reading your post on the IBS BB. Alot of people look up to you ,and your knowledge of IBS/ Fibro . How are you feeling these days ? Is your IBS under control ? I am sorry that i miss the monday chats . I am on night shift right now. Anybody wants to chat at 2 am central time just let me know. Marsha i will pray for you and your family. Please take care of your self. I know it is hard times for you now but i am sure things will get better for you . I can't count how many times that things looked real bad for me . With prayer and keeping faith things has always got better . Please feel free to come here and talk about it all you want . There is a great group of people here that fully understands what you are going through. I am a production manager for the company that i work for . I talked to my Genral manager about my back problem today . Praying did help because he was very understanding . He told me to take has much time off has i need to get back on my feet again . I won't take any time off unless i have too . Thanks again for being here for me guys i knew you would be . This group feels like family now . I will pray for all of you and God Bless. Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Boggs I am so sorry about your pain and want you to know that when I pray for the members of this board and those with fibro/ibs, etc., I will be praying for you to and, that I will pray for you specifically and some peace/relief from the unending pain. Hope you feel better real soon. G.B. sjc


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs:Hope you are getting some relief from the pain. Surgery wasn't discussed for me. I guess my back wasn't bad enough. I've heard both pros and cons for surgery. I think it depends on how bad the herniated disk is and how long you are willing to put up with it. Doc referred me to a physio therapist at the local hospital for about 3 months of therapy. Went every week for exercises and teaching proper ways of bending and lifting. Doc also had me on some major pain killers. Percocet actually took the pain away, but I was a basketcase. One night I actually thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest. I stopped taking the narcotic and just kept on going to see my chiropractor. Physio therapist wasn't too keen on me seeing chiro . I think you will find out more once you see the neuro. Then you can decide what to do. I would be curious as to the success rate of surgery. You can always get a second opinion if you are not sure. Pat, I'm just curious have you had back problems before or did this just happen recently? Do you recall doing anything strenuous ie) lifting, or slipping, falling, etc.? I think there are so many questions that need to be answered before you make the decision on surgery. Once again, write your questions down and have them ready for your doc appt. God Bless and may he give you strength and guidance through this.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Boggs and Everbody:I apologize for repeating my message 5 times.I know I wanted to get my message through, but 5 times, geez.. I think my computer is possessed ha.ha. Talk to you later.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Thank you all for your prayers and concern . Weener i have had back problems every since High School football days . It was just my back every now then . Now it is Bladder/ Neck / Shoulders / and Back . My M.D. still thinks that i have fibro he wants to get the herniated disk fixed first. Thanks lynn for all your concern . I feel a little better already knowing there is good people praying for me . My family and i are going camping this weekend . I am looking forward to it . I am going to try my hardest to get my mind off all the pain i am feeling.Have a safe and happy 4th of july everybody . I will be praying for you all. God Bless. Pat


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi BOGGS! Just read your bulletin and I feel for you. I cannot imagine the pain. I really don't know much about it, but I do know a few people we have known through the years have had the same thing and it's awful. As far as I know, each one of them has ended up with the surgery eventually. But, if you can get some real help and relief from the Physical Therapy, I would give it a chance. I hear the recovery time from the surgery is long. Take care. I'm thinking of you. Hope you enjoy your camping trip. Sounds like you can certainly use a break away! Happy 4th to you and your family!


----------



## Marsha (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Boggs, I hope you are doing better. Thank you for your encouraging words. It means alot to me. I know things will get better, thank you. My husbands back has been really bad for 3 months with little improvement if any. We feel surgery is probably going to be necessary, nothing else is working. I pray you get the answers you need soon. Marsha


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi Boggs, My brother had a herniated disk, and he too was given exercises and re-trained so to speak in lifting etc. He is doing so much better and pain free. He was even able to ski this winter. Hang in there







DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Boggs, Thankyou for your kind words. I am no way an expert. My IBS has been under control pretty much except for an episode once a month or so since the treatment in 1998. I know I am no way out of the woods yet though, because I do have to follow my diet closely and keep taking the Diflucan and drops to prevent a relapse. Take care, and Happy 4th Boggs. Hope your camping trip is fun. It's a lot of work sometimes. We used to go a couple of times a year with the kids. I had to quit when it got too much. They were in their teen years by then anyway. Take it easy, enjoy "Mother Nature" and your family Pat.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, Thank you for all your prayers and support . The family and i tried the camping trip . Moldie you are right , it turned out to be alot of work . We set up camp saturday. My back hurt alot after all that. I know i did way too much and i payed for it the next day . The weather didn't work our way , and we had to pack camp up sunday. We all were very frustrated by that . After setting up camp , and taken it down . The pain became more worse than ever. We spent the rest of the weekend at my mothers house . She was very glad to have us and we had a good time . I guess the old saying is true { If life gives you a bunch of lemons , Make lemonaide }. I hope everyone had a enjoyable holiday. At least as enjoyable has we can have with all the pain . I will get some answers about my back this thursday and i can't wait . It would be a real blow to me if i have to live with this pain the rest of my life. You people with Fibro are the most strongest and bravest people i know. Even if i don't have Fibro i have learn a very good lesson in life. My lesson would be don't take for granted the little things in life. Like walking and moving without always feeling pain. Thanks again everyone for everything you are doing for me like prayer and posting me . I will always pray for you all. God Bless Pat


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi There Boggs:Sorry to hear that your camping trip didn't go as well as planned. I haven't been camping in years. I know one thing, I would definitely want an air mattress for my back. Use to love waking up to the sun beating down on the tent, cooking breakfast on the campfire. Now when we go away, our big thing is where shall we go for breakfast? Denny's, Pancake House? I had a nice weekend with my family. My sister is renovating her new place and my husband and I went down to help. The place is a total mess and needs gutting and lots of work. I'm a little sore today, but I have been doing my stretching exercises. She wants me back to help this week, but I'm playing it by ear. I told her that as long as I'm feeling okay I'll be back to help. I got to see my little niece (brother's baby) too. Little Kyra is 5 months old now and is such a precious angel. I also don't take things for granted anymore. Especially my health. I know that I probably won't ever be a 100% again, but even if I had 75% days that would be good. I always do better with my fm in the summer months. Don't know why. Winter time is the worse for me. I hope all goes well with your appt. tomorrow. When I had my herniated disk it took a few months for the pain to subside. It was a different pain compared to the fm. The pain was more severe and sharp (didn't matter how I slept, moved it was there), whereas the fm pain is an all over achiness in the body. The two combined caused so much pain that it actually exhausted me. I was very lucky to have friends come to cook for me and drive me around to my appts. I hope you get the answers you are looking for. Let us know how everything goes. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Weener & Boggs,Camping can be real fun but alot of work! My husband also had herniated discs and after surgery #3 he had a 2 level fusion which has eased his back pain...don't get me wrong he will have to watch out for the rest of his life but the throbbing pain and leg pain has subsided. So hang in there Boggs, I hope all gets better for both of you.bye,Sea


----------

